# If I could find it I'd buy it



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

I would really like to get a good quality leather book-like cover for my K3 without any design patterns and hardware on it -- something well made and sturdy, fairly simple in appearance, not too heavy, and smells like real leather. Something similar to the Cole Hann cover (http://www.amazon.com/Cole-Haan-Hand-Stained-Leather-Generation/dp/B003S3SOUY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1295309586&sr=8-3) but without the hook hinge system and one that actually fits the K3 (the Cole Hann is made to fit both the K2 and K3), and isn't priced to break the bank. Or something like Amazon's unlight cover without the hinge hooks -- the one that's now off the market. It would be awesome if the M-Edge Go (which I have) -- http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0042AM7H8/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B0025PNZHS&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=06YFD2X3MXQVR6YS4JZ4 -- was covered in a nice smelly tanned leather.

Is there something like this out there? I've looked. If not, somebody needs to make one. People would buy it.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

How about something like this? Supposedly leather and only $7.99 with free shipping.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370449862587


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

I have this one. Not as nicely made as a Cole Hann, but definitely real leather and unique color as well. I like it (especially because I like flip cases a lot and like the stand mechanism in this one especially). I still would like to get an Oberon, which is much higher quality and nicer looking, but this one is a good stand-by case.

http://www.amazon.com/Acase-Vintage-Genuine-Leather-Generation/dp/B004AVXT58/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1295316456&sr=8-2

They also make it in blackish/grey:

http://www.amazon.com/Acase-Vintage-Genuine-Leather-Generation/dp/B004EHHNL4/ref=pd_sim_e_1

There is also the Marware Eco-Vue made with high quality, real leather. Available in both folio and flip:
http://www.amazon.com/Marware-Eco-Vue-Kindle-Display-Generation/dp/B0046A8YEO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1295316648&sr=1-2


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Forgot to mention- I rubbed in some "leather lotion" into my case today and it looks even better! Very nice looking.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Zell said:


> I would really like to get a good quality leather book-like cover for my K3 without any design patterns and hardware on it -- something well made and sturdy, fairly simple in appearance, not too heavy, and smells like real leather. Something similar to the Cole Hann cover but without the hook hinge system and one that actually fits the K3 and isn't priced to break the bank.


Noreve meets all your criteria, but I don't know about the breaking-the-bank part. It depends on how breakable your bank is. You won't find a better made or better fitting cover, or a more secure mounting system. Of course, high quality comes with a higher price tag -- but a well-made case will perform better and last longer.


----------



## PurpleK (Dec 22, 2010)

> I would really like to get a good quality leather book-like cover for my K3 without any design patterns and hardware on it -- something well made and sturdy, fairly simple in appearance, not too heavy, and smells like real leather.


You are not alone! That is darn near impossible to find. It's like every near-perfect cover cannot resist the urge to tamper with refinement.



LibbyD said:


> Noreve meets all your criteria, but I don't know about the breaking-the-bank part. It depends on how breakable your bank is. You won't find a better made or better fitting cover, or a more secure mounting system. Of course, high quality comes with a higher price tag -- but a well-made case will perform better and last longer.


The Noreve covers I've seen have those interior storage pockets and card holders, which if that's what he meant by "hardware," excludes it. Personally I find those things unnecessary and tacky, and it's surprising to find such gimmicky design on a higher quality cover. It also has the flap that sticks out to the side when opened. I'd rather have no lid securing mechanism at all, rather than that. It all combines into a cover that feels like reading out of a purse. Expensive material, cheap, poorly thought out design. Not a good combo, but apparently one that is quite prevalent. I mean, just imo.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

PurpleK said:


> You are not alone! That is darn near impossible to find. It's like every near-perfect cover cannot resist the urge to tamper with refinement.


I agree. I'll pay the money for a good leather cover (maybe not near the $100 mark) because I know it will last a good long time and I like leather products.



PurpleK said:


> The Noreve covers I've seen have those interior storage pockets and card holders, which if that's what he meant by "hardware," excludes it. Personally I find those things unnecessary and tacky, and it's surprising to find such gimmicky design on a higher quality cover. It also has the flap that sticks out to the side when opened. I'd rather have no lid securing mechanism at all, rather than that. It all combines into a cover that feels like reading out of a purse. Expensive material, cheap, poorly thought out design. Not a good combo, but apparently one that is quite prevalent. I mean, just imo.


You're right. Just a simple cover with no pockets, no hardware, no closure strap to get in the way while reading a book, no funky design anywhere on the cover, etc. This Kindle 3 cover should be just as if you removed the hard-back cover off one of your favorite books and replaced it with a ridged, non-padded, fine leather cover -- with a smooth or textured surface revealing the natural lines of leather hide. Simple, no accessories, wears-well/wears-long over time and has that fine leather feel and smell to it. It's really a fairly simple concept and with no need to price it above $75.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

KimberlyinMN said:


> How about something like this? Supposedly leather and only $7.99 with free shipping.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370449862587


Whoa, I'll check that out. Thanks.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Zell said:


> You're right. Just a simple cover with no pockets, no hardware, no closure strap to get in the way while reading a book, no funky design anywhere on the cover, etc. This Kindle 3 cover should be just as if you removed the hard-back cover off one of your favorite books and replaced it with a ridged, non-padded, fine leather cover -- with a smooth or textured surface revealing the natural lines of leather hide. Simple, no accessories, wears-well/wears-long over time and has that fine leather feel and smell to it. It's really a fairly simple concept and with no need to price it above $75.


The noreve is perfect, until they put in pockets, and that silly easel thing on the back. I could live with the pockets, as I did with my K2 cover which I still think is THE BEST leather cover, but the easel kills it for me. Get rid of the easel, get rid of the easel....


----------



## KINDLEKING360 (Jan 18, 2011)

I think this would do the trick for you...

http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Leather-Executive-Display-Generation/dp/B004ATQDMG/ref=sr_1_8?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1295393313&sr=1-8


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

Pushka said:


> The noreve is perfect, until they put in pockets, and that silly easel thing on the back. I could live with the pockets, as I did with my K2 cover which I still think is THE BEST leather cover, but the easel kills it for me. Get rid of the easel, get rid of the easel....


I'm with you. I could handle a single inside pocket (maybe -- what would I use it for?) but I have no interest in an easel set up. Just a simple cover: no easel, no light, no straps, no fancy trim, no artistic design on the cover, no fabric and leather combo, no hardware/latch, no zippers, and -- REAL 100% leather. And it could be offered in a rainbow of colors.

Geez, it can't be that hard to make and there's got to be a market for it. Look at all the somewhat-similar Amazon Unlighted K3 covers Amazon sold -- that people are now wishing they had never bought. Amazon sold zillions of those things and people like me were sorely disappointed and saddened when they realized they needed to return the defective product even though they REALLY liked the case. M-Edge, or someone, ought to jump on that in a hurry with a similar leather cover for everyone, like me, who returned Amazon's cover, got a refund, as well as a $25 Amazon promotion credit added to their account to ease the pain of the return. Come on, M-Edge, make it and get it on Amazon ASAP. You'll make money at the expense of a competitor's crappy mistake.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

KINDLEKING360 said:


> I think this would do the trick for you...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Leather-Executive-Display-Generation/dp/B004ATQDMG/ref=sr_1_8?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1295393313&sr=1-8


That could be it. But as I say, I'm not interested in a case with inside pockets. But, sometimes you can't have your cake AND eat it, too. 

By the way, thank you!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

While not totally without design the Oberon Davinci has many of the qualities you are looking for without too much of a design... here is a photo that Mauvaise posted in the Oberon thread:


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

That Medici is lovely.  I have had several oberons too, but when I then pick up the Noreve, the softness of the leather, and the comfortable way it sits in your hands, surprises me if I havent used that cover for a while.  They use a rail system, so there are no straps, and it is very compact and just well, feels great.  I havent had any cover that feels as good.  Simple, elegant (or if neutral colour, great for men) and comfortable.  And then they thought that bloody hinge was good.  Talk about mess around unnecessarily with something that worked!


----------



## Lilith (Dec 25, 2010)

I have an M-Edge Go in Mocha that I like but I also can't help continuing my search . . .

I found these made my Boxwave and they have some really nice ones here:

http://www.boxwave.com/accessories/amazon-kindle-3-cases_4001.htm

The jacket version does have that pocket in the front (which I think I would actually use to keep a list of titles of books I hear about until I can buy/borrow them) and I like that it closes in the front so the closure tab is on the front and not on the back where you have to deal with it when you are reading.

Just thought I would share it as an option . . .


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

Lilith said:


> I have an M-Edge Go in Mocha that I like but I also can't help continuing my search . . .
> 
> I found these made my Boxwave and they have some really nice ones here:
> 
> ...


Very nice. I'll check it out further. Thanks.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I posted the exact same question on the regular Kindle forum and got lots of answers.  Many were from people who don't understand what a REAL leather cover is. I'm expecting to pay over $50 for such a beast.  I researched Noreve, and their only model has the darn easel thing on it (I wrote and asked).  I found out that people don't like the Cole-Haan for the Kindle 3 as it doesn't appear to be as well made as the one made for the K2.  Someone suggested a cover called Tuff Luv, and it looked good but comes from England.  Even though the shipping is free, I just can't tell how real the leather is. My very favorite is the Octovo, but it hasn't come out for the Kindle 3 and their representative doesn't know when it will.  I know Oberons are gorgeous, but I like to be subtle.  Ain't nothing subtle about an Oberon!

If anyone has any suggestions other than the ones above, we'd like to hear it.  REAL leather.  Think $$.


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 8, 2010)

You can order the Noreve without the easel if you don't mind getting it in black. That's what I'm currently using. For some reason, they won't do it in any other colors/leathers.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Yossarian said:


> You can order the Noreve without the easel if you don't mind getting it in black. That's what I'm currently using. For some reason, they won't do it in any other colors/leathers.


Yes, but I dont want black this time. I dunno, why are they so frustrating to deal with?


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

spotsmom said:


> I posted the exact same question on the regular Kindle forum and got lots of answers. Many were from people who don't understand what a REAL leather cover is. I'm expecting to pay over $50 for such a beast. I researched Noreve, and their only model has the darn easel thing on it (I wrote and asked). I found out that people don't like the Cole-Haan for the Kindle 3 as it doesn't appear to be as well made as the one made for the K2. Someone suggested a cover called Tuff Luv, and it looked good but comes from England. Even though the shipping is free, I just can't tell how real the leather is. My very favorite is the Octovo, but it hasn't come out for the Kindle 3 and their representative doesn't know when it will. I know Oberons are gorgeous, but I like to be subtle. Ain't nothing subtle about an Oberon!
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions other than the ones above, we'd like to hear it. REAL leather. Think $$.


Yes, I think trying to find a somewhat conservative real leather cover for the K3 is going to be a challenge for the time being as well as it ain't gonna be cheap. But I'd never pay $99 as Cole Hann's is priced. Forget it. That's close to the cost of a new Kindle. Having leather isn't THAT important to me.


----------



## sjroyle (Dec 2, 2010)

one of the best range of cases for sale i have found is at http://www.gearzap.com/ereader-accessories/amazon/amazon-kindle-accessories/amazon-kindle-cases.htmls i was impressed with their range.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

That IS an interesting website!  Prices are in pounds (or euros).  Anybody ordered from them?  I do know that the Tuff-Love case is (or was) on eBay with free shipping to the US.


----------



## kindleluff (Jan 2, 2011)

Maybe this would be of interest to you: http://www.granitecases.com/products/genuine-leather-case-kindle-3?utm_source=google-product-search 
I'm not sure if those are pockets, but they aren't too bulky/noticeable.

Or maybe the new M-Edge Leather Cover: http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-antique.psp
It has a design and a small pocket on inside. It's a really great looking leather product.


----------



## Jcas (Sep 3, 2010)

Have you looked at the Piel Frama, i have one on my DXG and it is pure leather luxury.
I got mine from http://www.cases.com/kindle.htm


----------

